# Paypal HELP!



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok can someone help me I feeling kind a of foolish. I sold some hamster stuff on Ebay.
The person sent the money to my paypal account. How do I get the money from there to my bank account/debit card?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

You just withdraw it to your account, it takes about 3 days before the funds are available I think. There should be a button or something when you go in there...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There should be a transfer funds. However, it will "charge" you to put it into your account - so usually I leave mine in there so that I can have the money for something that I want later.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They charge you to put the money in your account? Wow, that's weird I didn't know that.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I think they charge you if you want a faster transfer but the 3-4 business day transfer is free...I have never been charged for the 3-4 day transfer to my knowledge. But anyway, you do it through the withdraw funds tab...as long as you have an active bank account attached, you should not have any trouble.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks guys will try tommarow!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They always charged me to "withdrawl" my money, but not to deposit money


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They charged us for the person to send money to me. A little over 3% so I just have the person put that into their payment. I just deposited the money into my bank account. Haven't seen a charge for that. . . . yet. :shrug: They better not!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I just transferred funds yesterday and I believe there was something like a $0.50 charge and I was told it would take 3-4 days to go through.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wierd. I put the money into my bank account. I had 49.71 to put in there and all of it was put in there. :shrug: Maybe I'm missing something? I'm going to go check again. . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Just checked, there was no charge. :shrug:


----------

